# Hey Grant ??



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Grant, I have a ? for you. In another post you mentioned Klonopin is good for ibs because it decreases serotonin. I am confused because all anti-depressants raise the levels. How can both be good? Thanks.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think I was referring to the fact that Klonopin might be worse for people with depression, because of the fact that it has been shown to decrease the release of serotonin...I think with IBS-D, too much serotonin in the intestines is a bad thing (causes diarrhea). Medicines like Lotronex, for example, attach to the 5ht3 receptor and "stop" the release of serotonin. Kathleen explained it like a brake on your car. Medicines like Zelnorm attach to the 5ht4 receptor and act as an "accelerator" and stimulate the release of serotonin, which is better for those with constipation.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow! So why are so many ibs-d sufferers messing with SSRIâ€™s. I think most anxiety and depression comes from the D. So far Iâ€™ve tried Effexor, Elavil and Paxil and am not impressed that much with any of them. Effexor was the best so far. May be the norepinephrine or just that it was the first one I tried and they are becoming less effective. May try another route lowering serotonin. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Effexor was the best so far


Effexor XR worked very well for me. On the other hand, the regular Effexor sucked big time.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Effexor and Paxil worked for me. I think I did the extended ones of both but I found coming of the extended ones AWFUL compared to regular.Do the tricyclics increase serotonin?I have recently had depression very badly for several months...never had it before (only anxiety)...my IBS seems worse ever.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by pooman:Wow! So why are so many ibs-d sufferers messing with SSRIâ€™s.


I've been messing around with them, mostly cause some of the older style one's had horrific side effects and while too much seratonin CAN cause more D it's a bit of a generalisation to think that it causes everyone more D. I'm an A but more D than C and I'm taking Lexapro. While it hasn't stopped up my D at all it certainly hasn't made it worse. I can honestly say that of the 3 SSRI's I've been on none of them have made my D any worse (just given me other non IBS side effects). So it's worth not ruling it out without considering giving it a go. For me the Lexapro has helped my depression and anxiety immensely.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, I was not generalizing this...I was referring to the way serotonin affects the intestines not the way it acts in the brain.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Just came off the Paxil and the withdrawal was pretty bad. Took about 3 weeks to get rid of the nausea and dizziness. Cold Turkey is tough but I need to move on with this. It did nothing for my D or anxiety. I am going to try one more (Cymbalta) then I think its off to Klonopin. Right now I am giving the psychotropics a break and trying the Sibo thing. On day 7 of antibiotics with no change so I guess thatâ€™s not the answer either. If all else fails Iâ€™ll have to try and get some Lotronex. Never heard of that not working.


----------

